
Implementing a RESTful Web API with Python & Flask - lrei
http://publish.luisrei.com/articles/flaskrest.html
======
rspena
Great article. Both REST articles Rei wrote made me finally understand what is
a REST architecture and how to use it. Keep up the good work. Can't wait for
the next article.

------
zepedropaixao
Another great tutorial article from Luis Rei :) thumbs up

